# What to pack for a trail ride?



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

I will be trail riding this summer what should I pack in my saddle bag?( This is what type saddle bag I have only mine is Brown)


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Tell us more about what sort of country you'll be riding in, for how long, and so on.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Safety will be your main concern, then comfort.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I cannot see the picture. It doesn't load for me. >:/

First aid stuff definitely
Cell phone
A halter and lead (depending on where you're riding, how far, etc. Never know if the bridle will break or something, or if you need to tie. Or ride with the halter underneath the bridle and carry the lead)
Flashlight (maybe)
Water
Hoof pick
A map if you're going to a new or big area
Also ID, maybe a paper with your name, address, emergency numbers, etc. Just incase you are to fall and go unconscious and someone finds you. 
Pocket knife
Food if you're going on a loong ride (like a fruit bar, trail mix (nuts), etc.)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I carry water, tp or paper towels (I'm female), and electrical tape (will hold the tp or paper towel for a bandage or repair tack or make a tourniquet, if creative), my .38, fence pliers, light wire to splice, and a few staples to fix something if I have to go through a fence and lose some of the owner's.


That's for day rides. Won't kill me to miss a meal.


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons (Apr 29, 2015)

James I will be riding in forest type area it will be day rides maybe over night I know to bring lots of bug spray because of ticks (don't want limes disease)


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I keep some matches, a space blanket, a knife, a hoof pick, couple of band aids and some Motrin in my cantle bag. I usually add 2-3 bottles of water and several granola bars or jerky as I saddle up.

Phones often don't work where I ride, So they are not as important. But if they work where you ride, they are a good safety item.

Mainly, I'm looking for first neccessity items. Water, some food, minimal shelter and warmth.


----------

